# My first shower pans



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

I've been working as an app for four years and just now have gotten to do some shower pans. Two in one day. Let me know what yall think, good or bad.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: Good neat job. It doesn't look like the floors are graded to drain (that I can tell). Some will let you by with that but some won't.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Show me a lead pan and you got some respect. :whistling2: Anybody can do this stuff. Looks alright :yes:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Pipe Rat said:


> Show me a lead pan and you got some respect. :whistling2: Anybody can do this stuff. Looks alright :yes:


Unless your 70 I doubt even you did many of those..lol

Its almost 2012, they have not been used in about 35, 40 years correct?

***Well after reading a bit it still seems that there are people still doing them.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Used to do the lead pans all the time. I enjoyed it but it's been years since suppliers even carried the stuff.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> Used to do the lead pans all the time. I enjoyed it but it's been years since suppliers even carried the stuff.


 
http://www.allenplumbing.com/showerpan.htm

They offer a lifetime on the lead


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yep, lead's hard to come by now. Guess too many folks were eating it like pita chips or something  We do most of our pans in copper but EDPM is a pretty good, less expensive choice.

You don't grade the pan, the mortar bed and tile set the grade to drain. 

Make sure your walls come up at least 6" which be the code in most places and if I'm doing EDPM I pretty much double that for a little added protection.

Also, be sure the hardy backer guy runs the board all the way down into the pan and remember, under the new code YOU are responsible for testing the pan and drain for leaks.


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

*pan grading*

. Liners shall be pitched one-fourth unit vertical in 12 units horizontal (2-percent slope) and shall be sloped toward the fixture drains and be securely fastened to the waste outlet at the seepage entrance, making a water-tight joint between the liner and the outlet. The completed liner shall be tested in accordance with Section 312.9. 

Thats from IPC 2009

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/ipc/2009/icod_ipc_2009_4_sec017_par008.htm

We didn't grade pans when I started, but have been for a little more than a year after one failed insp. in Loudon county (uppity inspectors). Still about 50/50 if we do it. We'll put it on the GC to preslope the pan. If they don't want to we warn them it might fail inspection.


----------



## bikefitter0 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have done a lot of lead pans in my day, and i have replaced a few that have rotted. Nothing is for ever. Iam sure you guys have replaced lead bends do to rot.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Looks good.....but like stated before it doesn't look like the subbase is graded to the drain

Also try these on the threshold corners


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The studs need to be notched to allow the pan to be tucked behind the CBU so the tile can be installed flat. You can tell that Plumbers that install pans have never put a Tile on a wall.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

luv2plumb said:


> Looks good.....but like stated before it doesn't look like the subbase is graded to the drain
> 
> Also try these on the threshold corners


I havent even seen them, but heard our inspector is requiring therm.
Whats that about.


----------



## Lmp (Oct 17, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Unless your 70 I doubt even you did many of those..lol
> 
> Its almost 2012, they have not been used in about 35, 40 years correct?
> 
> ***Well after reading a bit it still seems that there are people still doing them.


All my shower pans are lead believe or not I can install a lead pan faster then a PVC pan, but as I get older they keep on getting heavier! Lol!! Most of the buildings I work in do not allow PVC pans and my supplier has all sizes in stock


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's a lead pan I did a while back. I painted the lead with black asphalt tar after this. Lead was fun to work with but it takes a long time to do one pan.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> I havent even seen them, but heard our inspector is requiring therm.
> Whats that about.


 





I only use those if I made a cut in the pan liner below the level of the curb, (which almost never happens). But I had one job recently where the inspector told me, "The mfg. of the shower pan liner requires the pre-formed dam corners on the (2) corners that meet with the curb."

I thought it was bull, but I didn't argue. 

So the (2) corners that met the curb, he was telling me needed the dam corners. He tells me that the inside (2) corners didn't need them. My pan was water-tight w/o the dam corners, but he said I needed to add them so I did.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> I've been working as an app for four years and just now have gotten to do some shower pans. Two in one day. Let me know what yall think, good or bad.


 The only thing i see wrong with it is the word "Proflo".

Proflo is pretty much synonymous with the phrase 'Farmed out to the lowest bidder to keep Fergusons costs down'.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Unless your 70 I doubt even you did many of those..lol
> 
> Its almost 2012, they have not been used in about 35, 40 years correct?
> 
> ***Well after reading a bit it still seems that there are people still doing them.


 





Your work looks good. My code requires that shower pan liner be a minimum of 2" above the finished threshhold (curb). Hard to tell in your picture if that liner is high enough. 

And by the way, when managing pics on your computer, you have the ability to 'rotate clockwise' and 'rotate counter-clockwise'. That will prevent us from tilting our heads to look at the pictures...:laughing:


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

I have done a few lead pans and I'm only 52. More and more we have been seeing the use of fiberglass system. The tile guys are doing the install. Backing is installed between studs then they layup everything with the fiberglass gauze and then coat with resin. looks pretty good when finished. no seams or bulges. only time will tell. Plumbing inspectors do not look at pans here


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

gladerunner said:


> I have done a few lead pans and I'm only 52. More and more we have been seeing the use of fiberglass system. The tile guys are doing the install. Backing is installed between studs then they layup everything with the fiberglass gauze and then coat with resin. looks pretty good when finished. no seams or bulges. only time will tell. Plumbing inspectors do not look at pans here


 
If an inspecter caught a tile guy putting a pan in here the job would get red tagged and the tile guy would get a nice big fine!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> If an inspecter caught a tile guy putting a pan in here the job would get red tagged and the tile guy would get a nice big fine!


 I don't know any Plumbers around here who still do their own pans.

I think the last one I did was a little over 25 years ago.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

We generally hot mop here.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

JK949 said:


> We generally hot mop here.


 
Like on roofs?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Like on roofs?


Yep, set the drain, they roll up to give it a coating, then set tile.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Just put in a bid for a Kerdi shower pan install and tile shower yesterday. I'll post some pictures of the install if we get the job. Kerdi or custom liquid membrane pans is all I will install anymore. PVC liners are crap, mud base under the tile stays saturated with moisture and always leads to issues down the line, unless epoxy grout and porcelain where installed on the shower floor.


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

I think those shower liners should have cotton string for wicks going to the corners and headed down the drain.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Radium - r u in bc? As in the hot springs?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The only problem I see in the pics is that the pan is supposed to be on the floor and not the wall... :laughing:

Will, I agree Kerdi is the cats azz.....
IMHO the only way to go...


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

Bc yes, but not from the hot springs.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm with Red & Will ,, KERDI is the best method out there . I do it all the time for the tile installers . Water & mold don't stand a chance ! my .02


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Cal said:


> I'm with Red & Will ,, KERDI is the best method out there . I do it all the time for the tile installers . Water & mold don't stand a chance ! my .02



Only issue with Kerdi is it is very easy to poke a hole in after it is installed if it is not covered by Tile right away. If I'm doing a kerdi pan, I will make sure I trust the tile guy or make sure I'm the one installing the tile.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Will said:


> Only issue with Kerdi is it is very easy to poke a hole in after it is installed if it is not covered by Tile right away. If I'm doing a kerdi pan, I will make sure I trust the tile guy or make sure I'm the one installing the tile.


 Agreed !! But there comes a point when we have to stop being ALL THINGS for EVERYBODY ! :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Cal said:


> Agreed !! But there comes a point when we have to stop being ALL THINGS for EVERYBODY ! :whistling2::whistling2:


Will does some damn fine tile work but I'm with Cal on this one. I spend every day tearing out tile. I don't have time nor the inclination to put any back. :laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Cal said:


> Agreed !! But there comes a point when we have to stop being ALL THINGS for EVERYBODY ! :whistling2::whistling2:


Tile showers can bring in good money. Not a waste of time imo. I've done showers that have brought in over 10 grand before and I was able to complete it in about a week. Not bad imo. 

It's hard work, but very satisfying.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I've never installed a shower pan. tile guys told me you install it and i'll just pull it out and do it right:laughing::laughing:.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> :thumbsup: Good neat job. It doesn't look like the floors are graded to drain (that I can tell). Some will let you by with that but some won't.


I agree 100% very important to have that grade! Looks good though


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm a hot mop guy. Out here they don't even know what that means. I hate the liners, its crap. 

My tile guy here does the Schluter Kerdi. I personally won't touch a shower pan.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I'm a hot mop guy. Out here they don't even know what that means. I hate the liners, its crap.
> 
> My tile guy here does the Schluter Kerdi. I personally won't touch a shower pan.


I'm assuming when they hot mop they use tar paper and hot tar like on a roof?


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Hot mop is king here. Almost no one does those liners. Ive never seen one on the medium to high end homes 600k to 2.5 million. But I know outside of the west coast is another world where they are common. thumbs up to apprentice!


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

jeffreyplumber said:


> Hot mop is king here. Almost no one does those liners. Ive never seen one on the medium to high end homes 600k to 2.5 million. But I know outside of the west coast is another world where they are common. thumbs up to apprentice!


 
Those are for an add on to a few million dollar home...lol

I will try to grab so pics of the whole house for you.


----------

